# $20 Fire Wood Bundler



## Lastchance (Dec 31, 2012)

So I set up a little roadside stand in front of my house for the hollidays selling firewood.   Tying twine was a pain in the arse and took to long, haywire went, well, haywire, zip ties were expensive and plastic postal straps were not available.  So I bought me a roll of shrink wrap and that was better, but still needed worked.   So I grabbed a turntable bearing from Princess Auto (Canada's version of Harbour Frieght), and built me this:



For the price, I can't beat it.


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey, not a bad idea, cheap enough to keep a little profit in the pocket. A C


----------



## bogydave (Jan 1, 2013)

Cool idea.
Tax free $$.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 2, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Cool idea.
> Tax free $$.


Shhhh!! They're listening.....


----------



## nate379 (Jan 2, 2013)

Do you do pretty well on the sales?


----------



## Lastchance (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not getting rich off of it, but at the end of my driveway there is usually 20-40 dollars there.   Christmas was crazy, sold 20 bundles on the eve of the 25th. No snow for us in our neck of the woods, so I suspect that will spurr things.    Just hope the city doesn't shut me down, it's a small booth in front of my house.


----------



## Kenster (Jan 8, 2013)

Is that set up as an honor system?  If so, what do you have out there that they put the money in?


----------

